# Rehoming ball python



## GKI (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi, unfortunately I need to rehome my ball python I’m not keen on selling him as I have to say to tell if he’s going to a good home, I was wondering if anyone new of any good rehoming centres in north Ayrshire or Glasgow area that he could go to. Thanks


----------



## TravellerSeko (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi mate,
Do you still keep it?


----------

